
Apple Project Titan paper uses Deep RL and self-play for multi-agent negotiation - LocalTrust
https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.10208
======
LocalTrust
Yichuan Charlie Tang, the paper's author also shared an accompanying video on
his LinkedIn page:
[https://www.linkedin.com/posts/kevinselhi_reinforcementlearn...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/kevinselhi_reinforcementlearning-
machinelearning-activity-6629480199723507712-vtQL)

